# Can someone help identify this spider



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Looks very much like a recluse, but may not be. If it was in my house it would be dead.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Where are you in general?


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Take a sample to your County Ag office, ask their entomologist ( bug person) to tell you about it.

You pay taxes for their service, so use it.

If a Recluse, it is poisonous, do not get bitten.


ED


----------



## Golfer148 (Aug 4, 2021)

Nik333 said:


> Where are you in general?


Colorado


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Golfer148 said:


> Colorado


 Prime Brown Recluse country.

Do heed the warning, and get a live one in a jar, take it into the Agriculture office, they know what it is.


ED


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I concur with @de-nagorg 's opinion and advise.

Look very very closely at the thorax, the part in the center that all the legs come out of. If it has a marking resembling a violin, it's likely a brown recluse.

A key ID key is the number of eyes. Most spiders have eight eyes; recluses only have six.









Brown recluse spider - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org





The bite can be very very bad indeed.

This is one from wikipedia's pages, on a guy's leg. The big thing isn't so much virulent venom as necrosis that can come later. I hear it's a particular problem in prisons and jails.


----------

